# Aquarium Maintenance Services...



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

I didn't know where to ask this, so I plunked it here. I'm in the process of getting a bigger aquarium that I had intended on setting up at the end of the summer, after I return from my 5 week European holiday. The thing is, I want to set it up asap!! I don't trust my mother to do anything much besides feeding, so I was wondering if there are any companies/individuals who provide maintenance services. I guess I'd require someone to come in weekly to do a water change and any basic cleaning...nothing fancy...I just wouldn't want to come home to a green mess and a bunch of dead fish/plants. Anyone know if such a thing exists and about how much it would cost?

Thanks.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

http://fins-gills-scales.com/intro.htm

www.wet-thumb.com


----------



## shellfish (Mar 26, 2006)

*tranquil spaces aquariums*

I offer weekly and biweekly service this will suit your needs
905-220-fish


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Unfortunately I'm booked for the next 2 weeks. Automotive issues have made a bit of a backlog. Depending on your area and timeframe, I might know of someone that can help you out.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

We offer aquarium and pond maintainence and set up. Give me a call for a consultation.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Ok thanks to you all....at least I know there are services out there!! I'm not leaving until July, but I'll be sure to contact some of you closer to the time. Thanks!!


----------

